

Death of the Salesmen? If software is great, salespeople aren’t needed - raajam
http://www.businessweek.com/magazine/new-relic-death-of-the-salesmen-07012011.html

======
zaccus
...so Apple wouldn't need Apple retail stores if only their products were
better. Right.

If your product is new to the market, chances are that nobody woke up this
morning dying to try it out. It doesn't matter how great or intuitive a
product is. You still need someone to sell it. This has been true since
Sumerian times.

~~~
raajam
New Relic, zoho, 37signals are in the same camp of not wasting money on sales
force. Cost of their service is incremental and not requiring approval from
CTO/CIO. Most companies targeting enterprises have to invest in sales force
because its big ticket and the enterprises are used to do business that way.

